# Good or Bad with reconditioned 226 mags??



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Or any feedback with "reconditioned" mags such as these?

http://www.topgunsupply.com/sig_p226-9mm-15rd-german-magazine-reconditioned.html

I just ordered a couple to see how they do for giggles while I was ordering an uplula to load 'em up quick.. which also I assume is a good product.


----------



## JeffsSig (Jul 13, 2008)

Both are great picks!

Tom is very nice to deal with and ships fast.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Good to know.. I've never bought from them but they look like a pretty reputable company, if looks of their site and their selection mean anything.

I figure I might as well have a few extra of these 15rd mags for the cpo 226 around for giggles.

Time for a 220 stainless though! hehehe :smt033


----------



## texagun (May 5, 2007)

That's a good price for re-conditioned mags. Midway has new Sig mags on sale for $30 each. That's a great deal.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

I agree with JeffsSig. I've placed several orders with Tom and his staff and have never had any problems and they've always arrived promptly. You could do a lot worse than to place an order with that vendor. Highly recommended in my book.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Mags arrived along with the uplula loader.. Good vendor for sure.. Came with the president's business card. Nice touch!

The recon' mags appear to be pretty good.. Interesting, they're folded with visible welds along the back, whereas the oem mags don't show the weld, I guess buffed down to not be visible. But they fit fine, load fine, and I'm positive will probably shoot fine.

Nice to know a source for parts and barrels and accessories also. 
Hooray for TGS. :smt023


----------

